# Salt Fork



## Derek Ballengee (Feb 27, 2018)

Have the Thursday evening tournaments started at Salt Fork? If so what time do they begin and how much is entry.


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

Yep start at five. ten bucks a man I believe


----------



## Derek Ballengee (Feb 27, 2018)

ranger175a said:


> Yep start at five. ten bucks a man I believe


Thank You!


----------



## Derek Ballengee (Feb 27, 2018)

ranger175a said:


> Yep start at five. ten bucks a man I believe


Is the size limit 12” or 15”?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

In Tournament two fish between 12 and 15 and two fish over 15. Actual size limit is two under 15 and two over 15


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I fished a Kayak catch photo release event on Salt Fork last weekend. It was my first time on the Fork and caught a ton of bass. I didn’t get any bigger than 17.25” but did manage to finish 2cd out of 52 people with my three best measuring 48” total. I can’t wait to go back and fish that lake again.


----------



## Derek Ballengee (Feb 27, 2018)

laynhardwood said:


> I fished a Kayak catch photo release event on Salt Fork last weekend. It was my first time on the Fork and caught a ton of bass. I didn’t get any bigger than 17.25” but did manage to finish 2cd out of 52 people with my three best measuring 48” total. I can’t wait to go back and fish that lake again.


what part of the lake?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I fished from the dam around to where it branches off both sides.


----------

